

3 Positive Feedback Traps Startups Should Be Wary Of - pinojo
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/starting-up-is-hard-to-do-the-perils-of-positive-feedback/

======
tnash
I think you can get around #3 if you just tell people to be upfront with you.
Half way through your pitch, stop, and ask if they're interested.

~~~
pinojo
(I am the author of the post) - I think you are right if you are self aware;
however, when you are all amped up about your idea it is tough to stop and
imagine that someone might think it sucks.

